# La neve dimezza la serie A



## LuchoKpo

Quiero saber el significado de esta frase en español pero no consigo como descifrarlo ya que no le encuentro sentido, la frase es:

La neve dimezza la serie A, saltano anticipi e Udinese. (eso era todo lo que decía el titular de la página)

Les agradezco su ayuda.

Saludos.


----------



## Lexinauta

La primera parte sería:
'La nieve parte en dos la serie A,...'
El resto... no te lo puedo decir porque necesitaría el contexto.


----------



## Else

En la segunda parte de la frase yo pienso que se entienda: (por la nieve) no tendràn lugar las *partidas adelantadas* y la del equipo "*Udinese*".

No sè si "partidas adelantadas" sea la traduciòn correcta, pero te puedo decir che en italiano "anticipi di serie A" es una expresiòn mucho utilizada en el àmbito deportivo para indicar las partidas que se tienen ante del dìa oridinario en el que se juegan las partidas de la serie A. Por ejemplo, si el dìa ordinario es el miercoles, las partidas del domingo son "anticipi".

Udinese es simplemente el nombre de un equipo, que es llevado de una ciutad.

Entonces, como hoy hay nieve in muchas ciutades italianas, creo que no juegen las partidas por eso.

Saludos y feliz Navidad!


----------



## Neuromante

Else said:


> En la segunda parte de la frase yo creo que se sobreentiende que (por la nieve): No tendràn lugar ni las *partidas adelantadas* ni la del equipo "*Udinese*".
> 
> No sé si "partidas adelantadas" es la traducción correcta, pero te puedo decir che en italiano "anticipi di serie A" es una expresión muy utilizada en el ámbito deportivo para indicar las partidas que se tienen ante del día normal (De todos modos, no es necesario ponerlo) en el que se juegan las partidas de la serie A. Por ejemplo, si las partidas son el miércoles, las partidas del domingo serán "anticipi".
> 
> Udinese es simplemente el nombre de un equipo, que No sé si quieres decir "Que lleva el nombre de su ciudad" o "que se llama como su ciudad" de una ciudad.
> Es decir, como hoy hay nieve en muchas ciudades de Italia, creo que no juegan las partidas por eso.
> 
> Saludos y feliz Navidad!






En español se dice "anticipadas"


----------



## Lexinauta

Ma il 'saltano' come lo tradurreresti, in questo contesto? Come si può capire?


----------



## alenaro

Lexinauta said:


> Ma il 'saltano' come lo tradurreresti, in questo contesto? Come si può capire?



Saltarse, faltar, que no se van a hacer.


----------



## Neuromante

Yo lo traduciría literalmente "Saltando" También se dice así en español.
Otra opción más coloquial "Suspendiendose"


----------



## 0scar

En idioma periodístico:
"Por nieve dividen serie A, cancelan [fechas] adelantadas y Udinese"
¡Ampliaremos!

Los de fútbol son _partidos_.
_Partidas_ son las de ajedrez.


----------



## Neuromante

Pues Romario, Beckam y compañía se deben estar forrando jugando al ajedrez.


Se usa indistintamente partido y partida. Al ajedrez no, allí solo se dice partida


----------



## chlapec

Neuromante said:


> Se usa indistintamente partido y partida.


 
¿¿En dónde se dice partida de fútbol??


----------



## Else

Neuromante said:


> En español se dice "anticipadas"


 
Gracias Neuromante...Malo escrito el mìo!
Es que me engana siempre el "creo que no es" y el "no creo que sea" y cuando escribo de prisa hago demasiados fallos .


----------



## alenaro

chlapec said:


> ¿¿En dónde se dice partida de fútbol??



Giochi da tavolo! Secondo lo spagnolo, non l'argentino.


----------



## chlapec

Scusa, Alenaro, ma non ho capito. Io chiedevo dove (in che paese, regione...) si dicesse "partida" in spagnolo per parlare di una partita di calcio, perché io ho sempre sentito, letto e creduto, anzi ero convinto che soltanto è possibile dire partidO de fútbol.


----------



## alenaro

Neuromante said:


> Pues Romario, Beckam y compañía se deben estar forrando jugando al ajedrez.
> 
> 
> Se usa indistintamente partido y partida. Al ajedrez no, allí solo se dice partida





0scar said:


> En idioma periodístico:
> "Por nieve dividen serie A, cancelan [fechas] adelantadas y Udinese"
> ¡Ampliaremos!
> 
> Los de fútbol son _partidos_.
> _Partidas_ son las de ajedrez.



Uno es de las islas Canarias el otro de Argentina. No se mas.


----------



## 0scar

Según Google hay quien dice_ partida de fútbol _ (9%) y _partido de ajedrez_ (45%).


----------

